# Wheelstand für Logitech G29 gesucht



## i7Enthusiast (28. August 2018)

*Wheelstand für Logitech G29 gesucht*

Hallo Community. Ich müsste mal wieder eure Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen. Wie der Titel schon sagt bin ich auf der Suche nach einem guten Wheelstand für mein Logitech G29 mit Pedalen. Leider fehlt mir den Platz für einen richtigen Racing Seat und deswegen soll es ein Wheelstand werden, damit ich sowohl auf dem Sofa an der Konsole, als auch am PC spielen kann. Ich habe mich schon etwas umgeschaut und die Auswahl ist ja echt groß. Schwer da den Überblick zu behalten und vor allem das richtige auszuwählen. Auch die Bewertungen z.B. bei Amazon sind nicht wirklich hilfreich, wenn einige behaupten das Teil wäre instabil oder schlecht verarbeitet und die nächsten wieder von dem besten Wheelstand aller Zeiten sprechen.

Daher mal die Fragen an euch: Welchen könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## onlygaming (28. August 2018)

*AW: Wheelstand für Logitech G29 gesucht*

Moin, also auf der GC sind bei F1 2018 hier so ähnliche Playseat F1 Red Bull: Amazon.de: Games

Nur als Beispiel...... diese fühlen sich jedoch sehr stabil an, 

In Elektrofachgeschäften stehen oft solche mit einem G29: https://asset.conrad.com/media10/is...m-black-silver-schwarz-silber.jpg?x=520&y=520 

Diese wirken für mich nicht so stabil, grade bei den Pedalen. 

Allerdings gehen gute Wheelstands schnell ins Geld, viele bauen sich auch etwas selber aus Alu/Holz. 

Hier so etwas sieht für mich auch nicht stabil aus: https://www.mardomedia.de/media/cat...433887a97daa66f/w/h/wheel-stand-pro-g29_1.png

Da für dich aber ein Seat nicht in Frage kommt, bleibt dir nur so etwas wie der zuletzt genannte Stand.


----------



## i7Enthusiast (29. August 2018)

*AW: Wheelstand fÃ¼r Logitech G29 gesucht*

Leider habe ich keinen Platz für einen Seat, sonst wäre das meine erste Wahl. Deswegen muss halt eben etwas flexibleres her. Sowas hier scheint mir tatsächlich auch nicht besonders stabil: Wheel Stand Pro fuer Logitech G29/G920/G25: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Es gibt aber auch solche hier: Next level Racing Wheel Stand: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Oder solche: BananaB Lenkrad Staender G920 Lenkradstaender playseat G27 G25 G29 G920 Lenkradstaender logitech Rad und Pedale Nicht inbegriffen: Amazon.de: Games
Speedmaster Wheelstand - Lenkrad Halterung Massiv - Wheel Stand - Schwarz - Fuer Logitech G29 G920 G25 G27, Thrustmaster T500 , Fanatec Elite Clubsport: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## onlygaming (29. August 2018)

*AW: Wheelstand für Logitech G29 gesucht*

Der Next Level Racing sieht ganz gut aus, von ihrem Motion Seat bin ich zwar sehr enttäuscht gewesen, aber der Wheelstand soll braucht sich ja nicht zu bewegen.
Der BananaB sieht auch stabil aus.


----------



## i7Enthusiast (7. September 2018)

*AW: Wheelstand fÃ¼r Logitech G29 gesucht*

Nachdem ich jetzt alle möglichen Seiten gewälzt habe, schwanke ich nun zwischen dem Lenkrad Halterung Wheel Stand Pro Logitech G29/920/27/25 - Deluxe V2 Schwarz kaufen, weil er so einfach und trotzdem stabil ist. Der kann wohl auch so flexibel eingestellt werden, dass ich auf dem Sofa gut spielen kann. Die Alternative von GT Omega: GT Omega Steering Wheel Stand Suitable for Logitech G25 G27, Thrustmaster T500RS and TH8RS shfiter. PS3 GT5 [Import Englische]: Amazon.de: Games, der auch sehr gute Bewertungen bekommen hat und wertig verarbeitet zu sein scheint.


----------

